# Hegner Scroll Saw ID



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Got this saw recently, no marking or numbers other than HEGNER, runs perfect but I need a new Harmonica Spring and I dont know the model Number, closest Ive come is a Multimax 22V, mine has a 24 1/2 throat, single speed.
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There was a Multimax25 at one time (M25-s and M25-v) and Mlutimax 3, but I have no idea if that is what you have (both had a 25" throat). Advanced Machinery is still in business and should be able to help you determine what model you have, and get you replacement parts. Contact info:

Web site: https://advanced-machinery.myshopify.com/
E-Mail: [email protected]
Phone: 1-800-727-6553

If it is a M25/M3, the spring is apparently still available for about $11.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

There may be a data plate on top of the motor, if you tilt the table you may be able to read it.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Ive read the Motor Plate and its just motor info Thanks.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The sticker with model, serial #, and date of manufacture is usually on the right side of the base. And yes, my spring for the 18" arrived a couple days ago. Give them a call, very nice and helpful people. I also got new bellows, a lower arm and some clips and a key, and a second spring for the future. If the spring is broken off flush with the arm, the spring hole is a through hole and I use a small drill bit as a punch to remove the broken piece.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks again all.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Spring was pricey, so i made one using bicycle chain links. Also wanted a quick tension release clamp, they wanted over $200 so I made one , works well.

s


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Looks great, but I admit I have never seen any bicycle chain links that look like that spring 

Did you ever determine what model Hegner it is?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

I believe it a M25S AKA Multicut 25.
The spring is just one I found, the bicycle parts are the links that hold the spring, original spring was bent so it fit into the holes I tapped the holes and screwed the links to hold the spring.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought a spring and a spare for my 18" hegner just before this thread started. Were $9.95 each. And the tension release I also bought was $68.95. Where did you find those prices you listed? I bought direct from Advance Machinery. You came up with creative solutions, such as Brads replacement bellows.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> I bought a spring and a spare for my 18" hegner just before this thread started. Were $9.95 each. And the tension release I also bought was $68.95. Where did you find those prices you listed? I bought direct from Advance Machinery. You came up with creative solutions, such as Brads replacement bellows.
> 
> - ibewjon


Im in Canada, $10 for spring US , $20 for delivery, exchange into Canadian dollars plus customs.
Not worth it.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Canada explains it. But it is a great place to go fishing!!


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

> I bought a spring and a spare for my 18" hegner just before this thread started. Were $9.95 each. And the tension release I also bought was $68.95. Where did you find those prices you listed? I bought direct from Advance Machinery. You came up with creative solutions, such as Brads replacement bellows.
> 
> - ibewjon


Im in Canada, $10 for spring US , $20 for delivery, exchange into Canadian dollars plus customs.
Not worth it.


> Canada explains it. But it is a great place to go fishing!!
> 
> - ibewjon


Yes we are lucky in a lot of ways.


----------

